# Prints scratching easily



## cmealy (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello there! I am currently in the process of getting my school's darkroom back up and running.  Just did a few test prints today and while washing i noticed I had scratched a few pretty badly.  So I took it out and sure enough I could scratch A LOT of the print right off the paper.  Now, I am 100% new to the chemical part of darkroom use so I'm going to assume it's a problem with my mixing.  Would this be a safe assumption or could it be something else that went wrong?


----------



## ann (Mar 7, 2012)

Well RC papers are easily scratched but it isn't common; usually if using a squeeze.

How warm are the chemicals and the wash water?  How strong was the stop bath? It takes some serious chemistry to have the emulsion move right off the paper.


----------



## cmealy (Mar 8, 2012)

Everything is right around 65.  I use water as a 'stop' bath.


----------

